# Amateur shooting a wedding



## Primoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello!

So I got a proposal for photographing a wedding from someone who saw my Flickr account and liked what they saw. (Events, People - a set on Flickr, Places, Nature - a set on Flickr)

I explained that I am NOT a professional and have never shot a wedding before; that I am aware that it's a hard thing to photograph with lots of pressure on the photographer and that I do photography only as a passionate hobby. The couple said, that they totally understand the situation and that they are completely fine with it... (they don't want to spend a fortune on a professional photographer)

So I accepted the honour and opportunity to expand my portfolio and I took the thing very seriously - I have met them and went to see where the wedding is taking place with them: the ceremony is outside under a white "ceiling" (which I like, because it will help me with bouncing flash =D) And for the portrait session there is a lovely grass "platform" in shade with trees around.

My plan was to shoot the ceremony with on camera flash with an (offbrand) lightsphere on it. For the couple shots I wanted to do off camera flash session with an umbrella + a reflector. (Maybe even just natural light + reflector on some shots) I want to get a style of images that is warm, bright, with not overdone contrast or clarity.

I told them I don't own a backup body, so one of their friends (who is also coming to the wedding) will bring an entry level Nikon body in case anything happens to my D90...

Do you have any tips or suggestions? I mean - I do believe I know what I am doing with my photography and I know my gear, but still: Any of your unpleasant expiriences you would like to share to help me avoid them? =)

I know I don't have that many people shots in my portfolio, but you've got to start somewhere, right? =) Thoughts on my previous work?

Thanks! I guess I am just a bit nervous (as probably anyone before their first wedding photo-shoot =D) and would like to get some thoughts of others...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 16, 2012)

In general;  Make sure you have lots of batteries for your SB600  Try to attend the rehearsal if possible so you can get an idea of what is going to be happening.  Make a list of shots that are must haves.  If you have any shots that are going to take you more than 2 minutes, either forget about the shot, figure out how to do it faster, or figure out a way you can get it set up in advance.  You will need an assistant, especially since you mentinoed reflectors several times...preferably, you would bring your own, but it is also possible to get a volunteer from the wedding party.

As far as "I know I don't have that many people shots in my portfolio, but you've got to start somewhere, right?", while this is true, most people start with assisting rather than just going out and shooting a wedding.  It sounds like you have explained to the couple where you are at with photography and that it is a learning experience, so I guess if the couple is okay with that, no point in discussing whether you should do it or not.

On a side note, I have brought a reflector to every wedding I have ever shot, and I've never used it.  I plan to change that next weekend, but realize that the time constraints are very real, and a lot of times, well, there just isn't time.  Something to think about.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 16, 2012)

The only suggestion I would give you is to have plenty of backup for the small things - batteries - at least two sets for all equipment that require them and make sure they are fully charged the day of the wedding, memory cards - at least two or three extra ones - I would suggest you go with smaller ones rather than one or two big ones because if one does decide to misbehave, you have fewer images at stake.  You might also think about buying a good book on wedding photography and making note of the "required" shots.  As well, you might want to have some form of written, formal contract about what you will do or not do (how much processing of the final images are you going to do and for how many images) and what you will or will not give them once the wedding is complete, e.g., all images on a CD, - this saves a lot of potential misunderstanding when it is over, e.g., who has what rights to use the images and how they can be used, etc.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.  
_______________
WesternGuy


----------



## Primoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks - yes I already made a list of "must" shots... There will be no rehersal, but the bride will send me a detailed schedule so that should be fine. And I am going to be there 2 hours early anyway to take shots of details and preparations... I also checked the portfolios of some local wedding photographers looking for ideas and what to shoot.

What I meant was that I haved done much "official" work yet... I know it is a big leap and the first email I wrote back to the couple was more in the sense of me not accepting the job (because of lack of my expirience for such an important event), but they were determined they want me, since everything else around is crazy expensive... The couple is very nice and understanding and the even said it's not the end of the world if I miss something (I will do my best not to though)...

I believe I do have enough knowledge and practice in photography to pull this off, but in the 2 years now I've been doing photography seriously I have become a perfectionist when I look at my images... I always try to critically judge my mistakes, because "good-enough" is not really "good-enough" for my opinion... That's the only way to get better at what you do. And something one might not even notice in a shot at first might be a deal-breaker for me...

I asked the question regarding an assistant as well and they said it's no problem - there will be plenty of young volunteer prepared to help =P
I will bring the flash and an an umbrella with light stand with me, but if the light is right I might not even bother to use it - in a good shade the natural light and a big-ass aperture is all you need =D


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 16, 2012)

Primoz said:


> I believe I do have enough knowledge and practice in photography to pull this off, but in the 2 years now I've been doing photography seriously I have become a perfectionist when I look at my images... I always try to critically judge my mistakes, because "good-enough" is not really "good-enough" for my opinion... That's the only way to get better at what you do. And something one might not even notice in a shot at first might be a deal-breaker for me...



This is another reason why I do not do wedding photography as the main shooter.  If I were to deliver only the shots I like, I might only hand over a few dozen.  Turns out, you have to give the client more than that.  You can cull the ones where somebody stepped into your shot or you missed focus, but the client pretty much expects to see the rest.  Everything from the mundane, uninspired shot to the extraordinary.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Primoz said:


> I explained that I am NOT a professional and have never shot a wedding before; that I am aware that it's a hard thing to photograph with lots of pressure on the photographer and that I do photography only as a passionate hobby. The couple said, that they totally understand the situation and that they are completely fine with it... (they don't want to spend a fortune on a professional photographer)


Get that IN WRITING and signed by everyone involved.  Stating that they understand beforehand and saying it again afterwards are two completely different things.  If it winds up in court it is your word against theirs that they were aware of that fact.  Write it out and get everyone to sign and agree to it.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 16, 2012)

It is nice that they are saying "No Problem" to your lack of experience and their acceptance of the stage of photography you're at now, but I'd still suggest getting in writing, their acceptance of the possibility that the resulting portfolio of shots may not be complete or acceptable.  People can, and do change their mind, and you need to protect yourself in case the worse case becomes reality.  I think your honesty and fortrightness about where you are with your skills is very commendable, but I've had enough bad experiences with deals done on a handshake, later unravelling because people changed their mind.  Fortunately, the bad experiences are in the minority, but they do occur, and they can be very disappointing when they do happen.

Thinking about it a bit more, it may be prudent to list the actual equipment you will be using, and so include the phrase that the shoot will be done on a "best effort" basis, with no guarantee of result regarding the quality or quantity of the images.  If they accept those conditions in writing, then they are backing their earlier statement of "no problem".  If not, then that's a really big red flag waving, in my opinion.

Edit, looks like SCraig types faster than me, and is giving the same advice...


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Edit, looks like SCraig types faster than me, and is giving the same advice...


Great minds think alike


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 17, 2012)

Get a check list of common wedding shots. There is one to the professional forum. Be creative. And remember time is of the essence. You will not have much. There will be distractions. Make sure they know you are in charge and direct your shots accordingly. Get an assistant if you can find one. Just a lackey to hold stuff like your camera when you change lenses. It will save time.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 17, 2012)

Just remember. After the wedding, the dress will never be worn again, the tux gets sent back to the rental company, the limo leaves, the food and cake are eaten and the flowers die. ALL YOU HAVE LEFT ARE THE PHOTOS. Tell the couple thanks but no thanks. Tell them to cut other things out so they can afford a professional photographer and if you want to get into wedding photography go get a job as an assistant and in 4-5 years you will be ready to go out on your own as a principal wedding photographer. If you can't quit your job and be an assistant, well then you don't want to be a wedding photographer that bad then.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2012)

All I will say is make sure the contract covers you in every way you can think of.. in case something goes wrong, or they really don't like what they get. Also make sure you have good liability insurance paid up. Good luck!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 18, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Just remember. After the wedding, the dress will never be worn again, the tux gets sent back to the rental company, the limo leaves, the food and cake are eaten and the flowers die. ALL YOU HAVE LEFT ARE THE PHOTOS. Tell the couple thanks but no thanks. Tell them to cut other things out so they can afford a professional photographer and if you want to get into wedding photography go get a job as an assistant and in 4-5 years you will be ready to go out on your own as a principal wedding photographer. If you can't quit your job and be an assistant, well then you don't want to be a wedding photographer that bad then.



Did you not look at his gallery? Guy could do this easily. He'll be fine and do a great job.


----------



## jdavey (Jun 18, 2012)

He should do fine. not everyone can afford 1000-2000 for a professional photographer. when i got married we couldnt and had a friend of the family do it with a simple Kodak point and shoot. if that couple is anything like us when you know thaya someone is not a professional then you don't have the highest of expectations. in my option a picture is a picture. no matter who shot it or if it is "correct" in the eyes of a professional. not everyone know what a properly exposed picture is. or the rule of third or anything in such detail. they look at a pic and they either like it or don't. have a contract signed just encased they are trying to screw you but in my option they know what the will get. i have seen some "professional" pictures that were plain horrible. its all in the eye of the beholder. good luck.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 18, 2012)

I just looked at your flickr. You're going to do great. You already have the skill set necessary, just lacking the experience. Do your thing, they're going to love it.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 18, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Primoz said:
> 
> 
> > I explained that I am NOT a professional and have never shot a wedding before; that I am aware that it's a hard thing to photograph with lots of pressure on the photographer and that I do photography only as a passionate hobby. The couple said, that they totally understand the situation and that they are completely fine with it... (they don't want to spend a fortune on a professional photographer)
> ...



^^ I wouldn't shoot it without this.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 18, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I just looked at your flickr. You're going to do great. You already have the skill set necessary, just lacking the experience. Do your thing, they're going to love it.



Exactly! Guy has the chops. Now he just needs to get his feet wet. You have to start somewhere and when people come and request you cause they like your work then that is probably a great place to start. Its not like he begged for the job. They begged him to do it. But it is work so you have to come ready with your a game.


----------



## virustai (Jun 19, 2012)

I think you will do great!!! I checked on your gallery. Just take it easy and pack well before you go. 
I am an amateur and has done few wedding (some I am official photog & some I am second shooter). It is not that hard if you are ready (Mind & physically) and just enjoy it.
Hooray!


----------



## Primoz (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the positive and supporting feedback! =) I have sort of mixed nervous-excited feelings, which I guess is good =P. I  also made some paper sketches of the compositions I'd like to achieve - I just hope my ideas turn out well =)
I'll make sure to post the keepers afterwards, so you can judge the photos afterwards...

I also bought some Cokin flash gels for the indoor shots (which will be close to none, since the wedding is outside). But I realised, that if I put the CTO Full gel in front of the SB600 flashgun and set the WB to tungsten, the flash light still has a bluish color tone... Any ideas why?


----------



## Primoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Day D is over! =D
It was stressful but fun, enjoyable as well... Many lessons learnt - but none of them resulted in a disaster. =)
There was not enough time to realise all my ideas and to be honest all my ideas didn't turn out as spectacular as imagined, but still I think there is a lot of nice images.
(lesson learned: spend less time for group shots, more time with the couple - because even if you have enough time - they get tired)
All my flash gear was rarely used, because natural light just worked better imo.

I was having hard time to achieve the sharpness I want.. Don't get me wrong - the photos are sharp and you wouldn't even notice it on even an A4 print, but they are not "über duber" sharp like some of my "studio" strobist photos. Do you think the reason might be D90's focusing system? Because pro bodies do tend to be more accurate with focus in tough situations...

I'll post the photos, but it might take a while (I have upcoming exams) and I have to check with the couple one more time if I'm allowed to...


----------



## pgriz (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on one achievement, and good luck with the others!  Looking forward to seeing your results (after the exams, of course).


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2012)

it isn't about capturing sharpness. It's about capturing the memories.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2012)

My favourite wedding photographers on the planet couldn't give a SHlT about sharpness...and they're really good
Bridal Photography | Wedding Photography Singapore | Overseas bridal Photography | Singapore Wedding Photographers | Pre-Wedding Photography


----------



## Martys (Jun 25, 2012)

Primoz said:


> Day D is over! =D
> It was stressful but fun, enjoyable as well... Many lessons learnt - but none of them resulted in a disaster. =)
> There was not enough time to realise all my ideas and to be honest all my ideas didn't turn out as spectacular as imagined, but still I think there is a lot of nice images.
> (lesson learned: spend less time for group shots, more time with the couple - because even if you have enough time - they get tired)
> ...


*************************************************
Hello,...
Am new to the group but had to put my two cents in on this subject,..,...

I photographed weddings for over 30 years,...not only moonlighting but also having my own small part time business.
Back in 1965,...when I first started training as a wedding photographer,....(23 weddings training before doing my first studio wedding solo)
Anyway,...THE VERY FIRST THING I LEARNED,....THE VERY FIRST,...was to judge the distance quickly,...and PRE-FOCUS before every single exposure,....before even lifting the camera to my eye,...I was pre-focused. 
The only exception was during formals when you had time to manual focus,..or occasional candids throughout the wedding day.

During my training the studio owner would approach me often and ask me unexpectedly,...How far is that window,...how far away is that desk,...how far away am I standing from you,...I was drilled on this ability to snap focus on random distances and be right on.

I know today everything is Auto-Focus,... everything
I have never liked or gravitated to auto focus,..all my shooting is still done in manual mode with manual set lenses. 
I spent toooo many years learning photography to have a camera tell me what to do.

My god,...how did we get to where we are today,...without Louis Daguerre having had digital auto focus????? Thank god for evolution,... 

Cameras all do the same thing whether they are 75 years old or currently manufactured,..
It's just that now,...they are electronicly controlled,...mandating you to become a LCD menu reading specialist and an assistant to yourself before making each exposure,...and every photographer has to learn, memorize and perform camera menu calisthenics proficiently to have a chance at light reach the focal plane for a pleasing exposure,...that is unless your set on auto-everything.

Even I have to use the LCD menu to set my camera for manual photography.

Just my two cents,...there are some amazing photographers out there doing wonderful meaningful photography with the current technology,.........just like when manual was the technology.
Martys


----------



## virustai (Jun 25, 2012)

chuasam said:


> it isn't about capturing sharpness. It's about capturing the memories.



Super agreed with you Chuasam. I always confused that why people always critic others picture with the "you miss the focus", "Don't really like that you chopped the hand" ..... Just confused are we here to learn how to use the camera and edit follow the industry manual? or have to follow the standard of "Passport Photo"? I thought photography is always creative. 

I remember that years ago I ask one of my favorite photographer (Who make a lot of money and only accept destination wedding like Paris, London, Dubai, and others famous countries) about what filter will you recommend, I was expect that he told me some expensive filter like HOYA ...., but he told me he only purchased cheap filter with no name and only few bucks. I asked again, "I thought there is a lot of famous filter which help to against ghost, flares, UV, or enhance the clarity?" He told me why give a **** about flares and ...., he said you were there to capture the moments, the atmosphere, the love, and the TRUEs. I feel that he was very right and the TRUE photographer who only believe in good photo and forget about the rules.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 25, 2012)

virustai said:
			
		

> Super agreed with you Chuasam. I always confused that why people always critic others picture with the "you miss the focus", "Don't really like that you chopped the hand" ..... Just confused are we here to learn how to use the camera and edit follow the industry manual? or have to follow the standard of "Passport Photo"? I thought photography is always creative.
> 
> I remember that years ago I ask one of my favorite photographer (Who make a lot of money and only accept destination wedding like Paris, London, Dubai, and others famous countries) about what filter will you recommend, I was expect that he told me some expensive filter like HOYA ...., but he told me he only purchased cheap filter with no name and only few bucks. I asked again, "I thought there is a lot of famous filter which help to against ghost, flares, UV, or enhance the clarity?" He told me why give a **** about flares and ...., he said you were there to capture the moments, the atmosphere, the love, and the TRUEs. I feel that he was very right and the TRUE photographer who only believe in good photo and forget about the rules.



My IQ just dropped. And I don't mean Image Quality...


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 25, 2012)

Primoz said:


> Day D is over! =D
> It was stressful but fun, enjoyable as well... Many lessons learnt - but none of them resulted in a disaster. =)
> There was not enough time to realise all my ideas and to be honest all my ideas didn't turn out as spectacular as imagined, but still I think there is a lot of nice images.
> (lesson learned: spend less time for group shots, more time with the couple - because even if you have enough time - they get tired)
> ...


I look forward to looking at your work!

Glad you didn't die.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> ...And I don't mean Image Quality...



That dropped too.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 25, 2012)

Martys said:


> Primoz said:
> 
> 
> > Day D is over! =D
> ...



That's interesting, because that's _exactly_ what I came across when I started shooting weddings with the Contax 645.. Yes it's got AF, but it's dog slow and if you don't prefocus than you'll miss shots. Generally when I'm shooting the Contax, i've got all day do do whatever I want. But for weddings, I kept moving the focus ring to whatever-ish before I let the AF fine-tune my focus. Funny.

And I would 1-up this by saying that 15+ years ago, post was done in-camera, relying more on nailing it the first time and less on the processing afterwords.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 25, 2012)

virustai said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > it isn't about capturing sharpness. It's about capturing the memories.
> ...



W T F

Unless you are foreing and live in Michigan, in which case I apologize.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 25, 2012)

virustai said:


> Super agreed with you Chuasam. I always confused that why people always critic others picture with the "you miss the focus", "Don't really like that you chopped the hand" ..... Just confused are we here to learn how to use the camera and edit follow the industry manual?...



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?​


----------



## Martys (Jun 26, 2012)

Im sort of replying to my own previous post,...got a bit carried away on auto focus instead of offering helpful information,..my inconsideration by not reading the other posts first,..my apologies.

I wanted to contribut a few thins I learned and did at weddings.

First thing I did at every wedding is help out everyone I could and put them at ease as soon as I could.
I always carried certain essentials with me that many times saved theday,......example,...sewing kit with white thread,...mints,...safety pins (yes safety pins save more disasters than you know),..extra boutineer pins,...spare aa batteries (not for me,...for family members if thier cameras died) small price for good PR),..white chalk,..yes chalk will quickly cover a skuffed white shoe or bridal dress skuff mark),..a hair brush, comb and small hand mirror, saves the day when doing remote outdoor portraits,..spare shoe laces, bobby pins is a biggy,...awhen a bride can't find her bobby pins,..a photographer has big problems,...make sure you have black, brown and white ones) Spare hankerchief for sobbing mothers, brides or even dads,..Ive seen that many times.
Are these things the normally thought of items to carry to a wedding NO,.....but take it from me,..I was remembered at the end of the day as to solving some rather trivial disasters with thes items that easily fit into your camera bag. 
The entire cooperation of a wedding party or family can hinge on being helpful at anytime during the wedding day, These small trivial items if not available at the critical times and places can result in upset brides, brides maids, ushers, family members and the entire time frame of scheduled events during the wedding day.

These small items have NOTHING to do with photography,....but they sure have a lot to do with the unexpected during he day,...ESPECIALLY everything prior to the ceremony....and the cost is minute,...immaterial,..but the recognition from people who are nervious or tense is immesurable.
Theres more,...bot I just wanted to start with these suggestions that are never thought of by photographers.

Watch where the wedding day gets bottlenecked,..or family or bride needs something,..carry these small items and you'll be circumventing little nuesances that can become big problems,.......and the BIG REWARD,....happy faces,....and great bridal expressions in all your photos.
Thanks for listening.
Martys


----------



## Primoz (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are the photos I promised: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295065-first-wedding-c-c.html#post2679779

I would appreciate feedback in the linked topic! =)


----------



## Martys (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Primoz ,

You did a fantaastic job for your first shoot.
Really enjoyed your seeing and follow thru.
You have a sensitive eye for capturing the mood and feeling.
I love the way you handled that place settings at the tables,...vey nicely done.
I would say your looking at a good future in wedding photography,....or any other photography that inspires you.
Congrats and keep up the great work.
Martys


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2012)

Do not be shy about giving direction.  Be assertive, but polite.  Tell people where you want them to stand, how to stand, where to look, everything.  If you see something is going wrong with the composition, step up and make the changes.  I think everyone will cooperate with you as there is no other photographer.


----------

